# Nova Comet II lathe?



## KYTURKEY (Sep 3, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with this lathe? Is it a good lathe? Looking at getting a lathe, Home Depot has them for $514 with a G3 chuck. Any insight is appreciated. 

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 3, 2016)

I looked at it when I was in the market for a midi/mini lathe. I thought that it was a little cheaply built, look at the rikon 70-220 midi lathe, much beefier and has a five year warranty. Then purchase a super nova chuck. you won't be sorry on either. I am all for saving money but sometimes you have to step up a little.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2016)

I've looked at the Comet II, Lighter duty than I'm comfortable with but then I turn 4-5,000 items a year. I would recommend saving up and going with either the Rikon or the Jet 1221vs. I'll be doing a review of one of those two lathes in the next couple days as my Delta 46-460 just $hit the bed again. I just need to make up my mind on which one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2016)

I'd have to say the customer service at Rikon is outstanding as well. I have called em up and had great help with my bearings. Sent em right out and got em in a few days. Not to mention they will walk you through the repair process if needed....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2016)

@David813 what do you have


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 3, 2016)

I also recommend the Jet or Rikon. I have a 10" Jet & 12" Rikon. Stronger motors & built better.
I've used the Comet and its lighter duty than the others.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

